# have I missed out an important vitamin???!!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

Last night saw a mummy take a baby from the nest (and just so happened to be the one a wanted!) out of 8 babies and eat it alive  it was about a week old and I'm sure totally fine! I know they do eat some, another mum has eaten 3 out of her 9. are they doing this to cut the numbers down themselves?

I have had mice raise 10 babies and not eat any at all! 
I feed them, chicken layers pellets, oats, mixed seed, stale bread and the mums have dog biscuits.
if they run out of food will they atomactically eat a baby striaght away?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They are more likely to eat a kitt through thirst rather than hunger, but always have more than enough food and water available to them. I make sure all of my mice have food and water for two days at all times. I plan for disaster in all things - if something happens to me then they'll be alright until someone can get to them.

Most of the time they eat kittens for reasons known only to themselves. The kitten may be sick, or she may feel she has too many, or she may simply be uneasy for some reason. Unfortunately all you can do is provide plenty of food and water, and make sure they are kept quiet and safe. Kitts may still be eaten, but there's nothing more you can do.


----------

